# Cách đánh giá nên mua bộ nồi inox loại nào tốt nhất hiện nay



## Kenzy

*Bộ nồi inox* ngày càng được các chị em tin tưởng vì sự tiện lợi cũng như chất lượng của nó. Tuy vậy, không phải ai cũng biết cách lựa chọn một một bộ nồi tốt nhất và phù hợp nhất để thêm vào bộ đồ dùng nhà bếp của gia đình. Bộ nồi inox là một trong những đồ dùng mà bạn không nên mua ở chợ, lý do là vì bạn không thể đánh giá chất lượng thông qua việc nhìn hoặc sờ vào sản phẩm.

*Chất liệu*
Có 3 loại inox được dùng để sản xuất nồi inox hiện nay là 304, 201 và 430, bạn chỉ cần hiểu rằng trong 3 loại này thì loại nồi sản xuất bằng inox 304 là tốt nhất và cũng có giá thành cao nhất. Một điểm đáng chú ý nữa là chất liệu của mặt tiếp xúc với thực phẩm của nồi cũng rất quan trọng, nồi được tráng lớp chống dính tốt sẽ giúp bạn tránh việc thức ăn bám vào đáy và thành nồi trong quá trình sử dụng. Các loại nồi inox 3 đáy hoặc 5 đáy không chỉ tránh thực phẩm bám tốt mà còn có khả năng hấp thu và giữ nhiệt tốt.



​
*Hãng sản xuất, xuất xứ*
Hiện nay có nhiều hãng sản xuất uy tín đã có mặt tại Việt Nam, vì vậy bạn nên tìm đến các thương hiệu uy tín để có được sự đảm bảo nhất định về chất lượng. Các thương hiệu bộ nồi inox nổi tiếng nhất gồm có Goldsun, Happy Cook, Sunhouse, Kangaroo... Ngoài ra có một số thương hiệu mới khác có nguồn gốc từ Nhật Bản, Hàn Quốc cũng có chất lượng rất tốt.

*Thiết kế*
Thiết kế thân nồi và nắp nồi chắc chắc, hợp thẩm mỹ của bạn cũng là một yếu tốt bạn nên xem xét trong quá trình chọn mua. Chắc hẳn bạn không muốn mua những chiếc nồi inox có những vị trí hàn không chắc chắn, hoặc đơn giản là bạn nhìn không thấy đẹp.

*Kích thước*
Bộ nồi thường bao gồm 2 đến 5 nồi với kích thước khác nhau, vì vậy bạn cần đánh giá nhu cầu sử dụng của gia đình để quyết định lựa chọn loại có kích thước phù hợp nhất.

_Nguồn: Tổng hợp_​


----------

